# owls advice needed



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi 
this owl keeps eating small rabbits on the over cab bed (roof)and leaves fur and blood dripping off it,i have moved the mh from between the house and garage and parked it at the top of the drive and at the bottom of the drive, in front of the house and at the back but this has not worked we also have a germen shepherd that runs away when this owl flys over its comes about every two to three weeks and stops for couple of nights it must be about one and a half foot tall brown and white, any advice most welcome
bowlty


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Send him/her down to me, camera at the ready and a bucket of hot soapy water to clean off the gore :wink: 

Steve


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

What if you was to use one of the decoy Owls they put on Telegraph poles.


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

How about tryinng out putting up one of those plastic owls that they sell at garden centres.... like the herons to deter other herons from taking fish out of the garden pond....

Maybe worth a try. I haven't tried one for detering another owl from an eating place, but a friend has just installed one to protect her free flying doves from predation - and it's worked!

Best wishes
Sally


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks 
i will try a plastic owl ,ill let you know if it works
bowlty


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

bowlty said:


> thanks
> i will try a plastic owl ,ill let you know if it works
> bowlty


Not sure how territorial owls are, but on the same theme, if the owl doesn't work you could always try a realistic decoy cat.... :idea:


----------

